# GHRP-2 and TB500 Combo from CEM any good?



## kamiwazi (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey,

So I am not all that advanced in peptides, but reseaching them ghrp2 and tb500 seem to be very much what I am looking for, but when I look for  "stacks" with these two I don't see much, I see a lot of ghrp with cjc stacks.  
Is this not a good stack/idea I have?
Has anyone done a GHRP2 and TB500 stack?


Thanks guys!


----------



## blergs. (Nov 25, 2013)

I haven't used the TB500, but I can vouch for the GHRP2/6 from CEM.
I have seen a lot of positive feedback on the TB500 recently and from my research I am fairly sure I will be using it soon also. (old spinal/back injuries )

I would rec you look into a Sermorelin and GHRP-2 combo from CEM though,  its a very good stack and has a synergistic effect used together . Maybe you can add the TB500 to it? hopefully some one that's used the TB can chime in here.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 1, 2013)

_Ive run tb500p with great success. 4mg/week for 4 weeks / then  2mg/week for 4 weeks. spit injections to 2x/week. I did mon/thurs. Helped a shoulder injury (rotator cuff) that just wouldnt heal tremendously. I waas very skeptical but i am a big advocate of this peptide after using it. Feel free to ask any ?'s Ill share my expreience freely. Now might be a good time to order with the CEM cyber monday deal tomorrow._


----------



## Jerminator (Dec 4, 2013)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> _Ive run tb500p with great success. 4mg/week for 4 weeks / then  2mg/week for 4 weeks. spit injections to 2x/week. I did mon/thurs. Helped a shoulder injury (rotator cuff) that just wouldnt heal tremendously. I waas very skeptical but i am a big advocate of this peptide after using it. Feel free to ask any ?'s Ill share my expreience freely. Now might be a good time to order with the CEM cyber monday deal tomorrow._



Hey, do you mind if I ask where did you got your peptides? I've been running 6mg per week for 3 weeks and have had zero benefit. I was planning on doing 1 more week and then going to maintenance dose, but I'm wondering if I just have bad stuff. My knee, elbow and back pain have gone unchanged. So I'm thinking about switching companies and starting over. After this week, week 4.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 6, 2013)

jerminator said:


> hey, do you mind if i ask where did you got your peptides? I've been running 6mg per week for 3 weeks and have had zero benefit. I was planning on doing 1 more week and then going to maintenance dose, but i'm wondering if i just have bad stuff. My knee, elbow and back pain have gone unchanged. So i'm thinking about switching companies and starting over. After this week, week 4.



cem


----------



## StanG (Jan 22, 2014)

If your going with CEM (which is a good idea in my opinion) then I would go with cjc-1293,GHRP2 and TB500. Talk about an awesome GH/Recovery stack-thats it.


----------

